# JApplet von laufendem JApplet starten



## Haumdaucher (6. Feb 2008)

Hallo, 

habe ein großes Problem:

Ein Applet läuft in einer HTML Seite, in dem Einstellungen vorgenommen werden können. Mit klick auf einen Button soll nun ein weiteres JApplat in einem neuen Fenster gestartet werden, das alte bleibt weiterhin einfach bestehen.

Bloß wie macht man das?!

Bekam schon einen Tipp über DOM auf die ursprüngliche HTML Seite zuzugreifen und dort einen Link für das neue Applet aufrufen. Aber keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll. 

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar!

Mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2008)

Das geht mit den Applet eigenen Methoden.

```
getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("http://www.byte-welt.de"), "_blank");
```


----------



## Haumdaucher (6. Feb 2008)

Wunderbar!
aber wie kann ich es anstellen dass die neu geladene Seite (die wird nur aus einem Applet bestehen) z.B. bei Firefox ein neues, eigenes "Fenster" hat?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2008)

Dafür sorgt der Parameter _"_blank"_.


----------



## Haumdaucher (6. Feb 2008)

blöd, bei mir nicht  :lol:


----------



## Wildcard (6. Feb 2008)

Es steht jedem Browser frei das zu ignorieren. Stichwort Popup Blocker.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2008)

Probiere mal das Wegweiser-Applet aus. Da wird auch genau dieses Thema praktisch demonstriert.
Gehts damit?


----------



## Haumdaucher (6. Feb 2008)

Hmmm, geht auch nicht. 
Das ganze sollte wie bei http://www.internet-schafkopf.de/index.html -> Öffentliche Wirtschaft
funktionieren. Auf der Homepage funzt das ganze, dann liegt es ja wohl an meinem code...?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Feb 2008)

Nein, denn wenn es mit meinem Applet nicht geht, machts dein Browser nicht.
Der Code wurde so angelegt, dass im Browser ein neues Fenster/Tab zu öffnen ist und darin die zu ladende Webseite.


----------

